# i have some problems



## marsel05 (Nov 13, 2008)

*no more problems*

no more problems


_Modified by marsel05 at 8:45 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: i have some problems (marsel05)*

Hey Marsel
These two docs should answer, or at least get you in the right direction, for starters...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...Q.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf
As far as the oil smell goes... These motors are known for CAM seal leaks... probably that (was on mine anyway). Front and back of the motor (heads obviously).
As far as choking... Tough to say as it could be many things... dirty MAF, boost leaks etc.. If I were you I would start by getting the car on a VAG-COM to make sure there are no errors. Even if the CEL is not on. Next I would do a boost leak check and make sure that all the hoses etc are good. Next, when last ware the air filter, plugs fuel filter etc replaced? Unfortunately, unless you know the previous owner, I will not have too much faith in what they told you as far is servicing etc..
I have many DIYs on my site (VAGLinks in my sig). Otherwise search with PlanetVAG (sig also).
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## marsel05 (Nov 13, 2008)

thanx for your help'


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: no more problems (marsel05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marsel05* »_no more problems
_Modified by marsel05 at 8:45 AM 12-12-2008_


What were the problems ?


----------

